# Como flasheas la Bios... Metodo Brasilero



## capitanp (Jun 18, 2009)

YouTube - How to flash BIOS | Como flashear a BIOS


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2009)

un capo el flasheador ese...................y el chip quedo medio schokeado ...........habra sido el flash ? o cuando vio lo que hacia   ...  

servira para hacer back - ap al rigido ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 19, 2009)

mmm, me pregunto si tambien Flashea Xbox360 y Celulares?



Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 19, 2009)

Jajaja y la sutileza de los golpes con los que coloca el chip nuevamente....


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 19, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja y la sutileza de los golpes con los que coloca el chip nuevamente....



Jaja, faltara que le diera pisotones como para apelmazar tierra nomás


----------



## unleased! (Jun 19, 2009)

Jo, el tio ese es mucho mas rápido que yo, habrá que probar ese método...


----------



## mabauti (Jun 19, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Jo, el tio ese es mucho mas rápido que yo, habrá que probar ese método...



sol que tienes que pagar derechos porque ya está trademarkeado


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 19, 2009)

Y los firmwares vienen en rollo?


----------



## bebeto (Jun 19, 2009)

> Y los firmwares vienen en rollo?



jajaj en el caso de que sea asi... como diseñar un adaptador para la camara digital?


----------



## electrodan (Jun 19, 2009)

No no, los firmwares van en las pilas.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 20, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No no, los firmwares van en las pilas.


WoW! y como lo consiguen? utilizan el "efecto memoria" de las baterías recargables? Lo que avanza la tecnología! dentro de poco veré como los mecánicos arreglan los coches unicamente haciendoles un par de fotillos     
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2009)

unleased:

 ops:  la chica que baila abajo de tus respuestas me hipnotiza ! ops:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2009)

Que bueno que nomas que hipnotize jejeje.

A ver si flasheamos a fernandob para cambiarle el firmware por uno mas "educado"     

No es cierto Fernandob 

Saludos.

PD... Si que hipnotiza.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

> dentro de poco veré como los mecánicos arreglan los coches unicamente haciendoles un par de fotillos
> Saludos!



estaria mejor,que tienes una foto de nuevo y otra de roto,y le dices al mecanico,azme un backup y lo quiero como estaba este dia! jajaja


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Que grande la hi-tech!
Para sacarle una foto al BIOS no hacia falta quitarla del zocalo de la mother.
De todos modos, escribis  en el Google, "imagenes"+"BIOS", y ahi tenes las mejores fotos. Y no corres el riesgo de arruinarla, digo nomàs!
Despues la amplificadoras, le colocas un bonito marco y es una hermosa decoracion para el living.
Iluminala con led`s azules, de paso. 
sobre gustos.....


----------

